# Good LBS for bike fit in DC/MD 'burbs?



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

I want to get a good fit on my existing bike to eliminate any possible sources of knee and back pain. Has anyone had a really good (or really bad) fitting experience in a DC-area bike shop?

I am willing to go anywhere, but would prefer to go to someplace that is a Waterford dealer (Revolution Cycles is the only one I am aware of). Has anyone had a bike fit in one of their locations? Did it go well?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

commuterguy2 said:


> I want to get a good fit on my existing bike to eliminate any possible sources of knee and back pain. Has anyone had a really good (or really bad) fitting experience in a DC-area bike shop?
> 
> I am willing to go anywhere, but would prefer to go to someplace that is a Waterford dealer (Revolution Cycles is the only one I am aware of). Has anyone had a bike fit in one of their locations? Did it go well?


capitolhillbikes.com has laser body scanning system..but this might not help
you for your current bike

spokes does the 'fit kit'.. might cost you though.. they 'fit' me on my bike when
I bought it there - I dont think it was the full thing- they just got my knees/set height
adjustment.. i have since adjust the seat height and saddle positioning to something
a little more comfortable.

You just might be prone to these issues (back/knee pain). 
You should probably try to strengthen your lower back/mid section, and
maybe see if you have some spine issues (disc problem, pinched nerves)..


----------



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

*thanks!*

Thanks for your advice. Yes, I have issues with back pain and tendinitis/tendinosis in my knees. I'm working on strengthening my abs and flexibility.

The laser scan sounds interesting--I wonder if that would show subtle leg-length disparities.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

commuterguy2 said:


> Thanks for your advice. Yes, I have issues with back pain and tendinitis/tendinosis in my knees. I'm working on strengthening my abs and flexibility.
> 
> The laser scan sounds interesting--I wonder if that would show subtle leg-length disparities.


No idea.. 
 

good luck!


----------



## Phnlwyr (Aug 8, 2005)

The gentlemen at City Bikes on Connecticut Avenue were incredibly knowledgeable. I just purchased a bike there last week. They measured me, had me test ride a few different bikes, and gave very sound advice on features, "angles", and the different bike builds. I would not hesitate to send anyone there.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

The other local places that have good reputations are the Bicycle Place on Grubb Rd in Silver Spring and Revolution Cycles in Georgetown or Rockville. I think the Rockville store only carries Trek and Trek-owned brands like LeMond.

I bought a bicycle from the Bicycle Place around 1986 and City Bikes in 2004.

I think the shops mentioned in this thread so far all will provide good service so it may come down to who has the bike that is the best fit for you. Just make sure to take your time and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

Haven't gone in for a full-blown fit to my current ride, but I can give some general feedback on a couple of shops.

I bought my bike (an '04 Lemond Buenos Aires) at All American  in Damascus. They have a Serotta fit cycle and seem to deal in a lot of high end stuff. Somebody wrote up their experience getting a fit there on the Serotta thing on this site a couple months back. Here's a link to the writeup. They carry Trek, Lemond, Cervelo, and Serotta, and I think I saw some Aegis bikes too. They do a pro-fit on your bike for $75 I believe. 

I shopped, but didn't end up buying, at Proteus in College Park. Of all the places I shopped, I actually liked this place and the staff the best. They carry Jamis, Felt, and Orbea I think. Lack of stock in my size was the problem. They also do a pro-fit on your bike for $75. 

jeff


----------



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

*thanks!*

These tip are very helpful. I will post a report once I have had a fitting. Thanks for all the leads!


----------

